# Sabine lake next Monday.......anyone?



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone want to meet up and fish Sabine next Monday?


----------



## Beaux_Hunter (May 19, 2006)

Give me a shout sometime when you come this way. The top water bite is on!


----------

